# Replaced rotors/pads. Unsure about noise.



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

Just replaced my brakes with new OEM rotors and Hawk HPS pads on a Mk4 GTI. It was my first time doing a brake job, and everything went more or less smoothly. I did bed the brakes in as per Hawk's recommendations. I also flushed my fluid.

What I'm hearing sounds like a slight whirring noise when applying the brakes and coming to a stop. It doesn't necessarily sound like a bad noise. If anything it just sounds like the pads making contact with the rotors... but I just want to make sure that I haven't missed something. The brakes are making great contact and are working great compared to before I replaced them.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Commonly referred to as Mooing. If your calipers don't have the return spring that's one cause. If that doesn't fit it get the kit (1J0 698 998) VW made for the Mk IV 38mm piston/TT 41mm piston rear calipers.



petethepug said:


> Seems like a good place to consolidate all the Mk IV rear brake info.
> 
> Mk I with Mk IV uses the Mk I bracket/Caliper carrier
> Mk II and VR Corrado uses the MK II bracket
> ...


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think that's my issue. I should clarify... the sound I'm hearing isn't loud by any means. It's most likely just normal noise that will fade away over time. I'm just trying to verify that it isn't something bad. I don't know the noise is difficult to describe. It's like a low whirring...


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

This may potentially tell me what the issue is... I thought I had bed my brakes, but my rotors still have the cross-hatch appearance on them. I'm using this page as a reference:

http://www.essexparts.com/learning-center/cat/brake-rotors/post/Bed-in

I guess I'll try some harder braking. I flushed my fluid and my brake pedal feels a bit mushy still. Reservoir is topped up.


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

After quite a few more 100-20km/h stops, the rear brakes no longer have their manufacturing finish. The fronts still have the crosshatch pattern and the brakes still make a slight noise while stopping at lower speeds (is this normal for Hawk HPS pads?).

When the brakes are bedded, shouldn't they lose their manufacturing finish? My car stops well... the front brakes are definitely working. The link I posted above seems to indicate that after several 100-20 stops that the they should lose the finish.


----------

